# Monitor bleibt schwarz und kontrollleuchte blinkt.



## Maier_Michl (4. März 2012)

Hallo liebe community, seit heute habe ich wieder ein mir durchaus bekanntes Problem. Wenn ich meinen pc starte, kommt kein Bild aufm Monitor. oben links aufm Monitor ist kurz eine blinkende anzeige, (da steht immer abwechselnd Analog bzw Digital) und dann ist der ganze monitor schwarz. das letzte mal, löste ich das problem dadurch, dass ich meine Arbeitsspeicherriegel in die beiden anderen slots steckte (ob genau das das Problem löste Weiß ich nicht, jedenfalls funktionierte danach wieder alles.) diesesmal hilft jedoch alles nichts. ich hab alle verbindungen überprüft. die komplette Hardware gecheckt ob sie gut sitzt. Einfach alles. ich für meinen teil Weiß nicht Mehr weiter... deshalb zähle ich ein weiteres mal auf euch Ich bedanke mich schon mal herzlichst im Vorraus liebe grüße, Mich


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. März 2012)

Also fährt der PC dennoch hoch? Kommt also nach einer gewissen Zeit der win7 anmelde Ton? Wenn dem nicht so ist liegt es nicht am Monitor sondern an einer anderen Hardware!


----------



## Maier_Michl (4. März 2012)

Hey. nein der Ton kommt nicht ... habe jetz mal mit einzelnen ram riegeln gestartet. keine Veränderung. ohne graka mit einem Riegel ging dann. ohne graka mit beiden riegeln gings nicht..... Wenn die graka im arsch sein sollte... is das echt doof...hab da keine Garantie drauf. -.-'


----------



## Maier_Michl (4. März 2012)

also Ich hab jetz mal n bisschen rumgetestet... verschiedene Ram Module, die verschiedenen Slots... Folgenes Ergebnis


Also, ich besitze 3 Kingston Value Ram mit jeweils 2gb (identische Module. 2 sind "klein" und eins ist größer bzw höher. Aber sind exakt die selben Riegel)

Diese Riegel nennen wir jetz mal Riegel A, B und C.

Riegel A und C sind seit nun mehr 1 1/2 Jahren in meinem Rechner verbaut. Riegel B lag in einer Schublade, da dieser "Defekt" ist. (Zumindest ergab das damals die Fehlerdiagnose... ... ... ...................)

Sprich, zuerst waren Riegel A und B verbaut. Es traten Probleme auf. Diagnose -> Riegel B kaputt! Ich habe dann Riegel C gekauft und mit Riegel B getauscht.

Sooooooo jetz gings ans Testen. Riegel C (der neueste) lief auf allen 4 Slots. Riegel A... ging auf Slot 1 nicht.. usw usw... WEG damit.. Dann aus neugierde den alten "defekten" Riegel b aus der Schublade geholt... Er lief überraschenderweise in allen 4 Slots (in Slot 2 ging erst wieder nix.. hab dann slot 3 und 4 getestet da gings.. dann wieder slot 2, dann gings da auch o.O)

ich VERMUTE nun folgendes:

Riegel A ist defekt. Riegel B und C sind intakt. Slot 1,3 und 4 sind intakt. Slot 2 hat nen "wackelkontakt" (gibts sowas?)

soo... Ich hab jetz Riegel B und C in Slot 3 und 4. Und den monitor an der Graka...

Es funktioniert wieder.

ABER. Ich traue der ganzen Sache nicht. Ich möchte jetzt eifnach Gewissheit!

Denn der nun offenbar defekte Riegel A wurde des öfteren mit memtest getestet und da traten NIE Probleme auf...

Mir kommts grad so vor, als würde mein System jetz einfach mal auf Gut Glück laufen.. -.-'

Was meint ihr dazu?


Liebe Grüße und VIELEN VIELEN Dank für eure hilfe 

Michl

!!!->EDIT: Könnte der thread evtl verschoben werden? Ich weiß aber selber nich genau wohin :-/ weil wo GENAU das problem jetz liegt ist eigtl nich so wirklich ersichtlich.... :-/


----------



## euleneddy (5. März 2012)

Lass doch mal Memtest eine Weile laufen. Wenn da Fehler auftauchen, weißt du sicher dass der RAM Defekt ist. 
Mein Bruder hatte das mal, dass ein Riegel nur "ab und zu" nicht so richtig wollte. Mal lief sein Rechner tagelang durch und alles ließ sich einwandfrei zocken und mit einem Mal nicht mehr. Aus unerklärlichen Gründen lief der Rechner kurze Zeit später wieder. Nachdem er Memtest laufen ließ, stellte sich heraus, dass der dritte Riegel nicht ordnungsgemäß funzte.


----------



## Maier_Michl (5. März 2012)

Servus. ja das mache ich über heute Nacht. habe heute erst erfahren dass es da zwei verschiedene memtest gibt. habe bist jetz immer das benutzt, das man "in" Windows 7 startet. nutze nun memtest86.

Ich hatte heute beim zocken (assassin's creed 1) folgendes Problem: alle paar Minuten oder auch mal alle 30 Sekunden ist das Bild (nicht Sers Ton) eingefroren. so ähnlich als ob ich ein Video bei youtube gucken würde das immer wieder buffern muss. Sowas hatte ich noch nie:-/

hab jetz erstmal den unigine heaven benchmark laufen lassen. es traten keinerlei Probleme auf. dann kann ich die graka ausschließen oder?

Morgen gibts dann Ergebnisse von memtest..


----------



## Maier_Michl (6. März 2012)

So... Nachdem gestern noch ein weiteres problem hatte ( Windows 7 ist nicht gestartet. Es ging bis zum "Willkommen bei Windows 7" (oder was da halt auch immer genau stehen mag^^) und dann war freeze..)

Als Ich heute auf gut glück den Pc mal wieder einschaltete ging wieder alles... Launisches Teil.. Naja jedenfalls hab Ich dann schnell die memtest CD gebrannt und jetz lief memtest für 5 stunden (war das lange genug?) Ergebnis -> 0 Errors..

Kann Ich somit den Ram als Fehlerquelle auch ausschließen? 

Ich werd das dumme Gefühl nicht los das einfach mein MB im Arsch is... 

Hat den keiner Tipps oder wenisgtens tröstende Worte für mich?^^

Grüße


----------

